# NEXT STEP FERTILITY CLINIC NOT SURE WHAT TO EXPECT



## tony803 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi,
  Iam a known donor to a lesbian couple we have been trying AI at home for nearly 2 years with no sucess, we have been to our doctors for tests both results have came back fine my semen test and the young ladies ovulation test also vaginal scan and test for infections, we have asked to be referred to a fertility clinic but am not sure what to expect next or if there is any thing that they can check for further, The appointment has come through can any one give me any idea what to expect next if anything just to ease my worries,
Thanks in advance.


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi Tony,

I'm afraid we never went to a clinic to have treatment with our donor. When we had tests we discovered I had PCOS and were given medication for it which got me ovulating, and other than that we just tried at home. It did however take us over three years to get pregnant first time, despite knowing we were ovulating and having a donor with a healthy sperm count.

This time, we got pregnant on our second attempt (with the same donor) so it just goes to show it really can be a very fluky thing. 

I just wanted to tell you not to be too disheartened. The fertility clinic will have other, more hi-tech (and expensive) options for you to try and they may well do the trick. However, if you decide to stick it out a bit longer then you might just find that time was all you needed after all. Stranger things have happened...

Good luck to you!

Gina. x


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hiya Tony,

I am purely speculationg here - but i would guess that the appointment is to go through medical history, talk to you about the process...maybe set up a counselling appointment (everyone has to have this) , maybe do any more tests on your sperm that your GP hasn't or missed out (if any)

From that.... you would have to 'donate' which would be then frozen for 6 months i think - before it can be used in any form of treatment.

Again - i'm guessing so dont quote me on it!

But good luck! (and thank you on behalf of us all for being a known donor! your like gold dust!)

karen


----------



## tony803 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi thank you for the replies things have developed since my first post, the young lady im donating to had her usual period a few days early and it never stopped for 10 days getting ever worse she went to her gp and told she had a miscarriage,its bad news in one instance but at least we know the process of ai at home can work. Our fertility clinic apointment is next month we are still keeping it to see if they can help us along the road to parenthood,
Thanks again for your help.
Tony.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I have had treatment with my known donor (Man) they treated us both separately, we hadn't had the baseline tests done at the GP that you already have had, so they did those, unfortunately for us they showed a low sperm count and so we needed ICSI.  As a known donor through a clinic you will need to freeze sperm and not be able to use it for 6 months, they will also do pre and post freeze sperm and blood tests.  This was something that HFEA insisted, even though like you we had been trying at home for months and had our infection screens done before we started.  6 months later we had ICSI. You will have different consent forms, as the law is different from you TTC at home as a known donor and a clinic known donor

Good Luck which clinic are you going to?

L x


----------



## tony803 (Jan 18, 2010)

Thank you JJI for the info we are going to the fertility clinic in Bath hospital.
Tony.


----------



## tony803 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi,
  Just a quick update we just returned from Bath fertility clinic and it sounds promising news the young lady i am donating to seems to have low hormone levels, and it may need just to boost those to to help us on the way to parenthood so just a few more tests for both of us to confirm that and return in early sept for results and hopefully a plan of action to get us on the way,
so fingers crossed.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Tony I am so pleased that you are on the TTC road!! 
L x


----------



## b&amp;l (Oct 8, 2009)

Tony 

Fingers x for yourseld and this lady in september and lots of positive vibes

B + l x


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Tony

Fingers crossed for september


----------



## tony803 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi, 
    Thank you all for your support and best wishes,
    Tony.


----------



## tony803 (Jan 18, 2010)

A quick update Mr walker at bfc told us to have a rest before we see him again in sept the young lady im donating to did not want to miss a month so we carried on,she came round yesterday with her partner holding a pregnancy test saying 1-2 weeks,
So may not have to go to bath after all what a result still cannot take it in.
Tony.


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Tony

congratulations... To all 3 of you xx


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

tony fantastic news!!


----------



## Nic&#039;n&#039;Lau (Jul 19, 2009)

WOW!! Congratulations Tony!!!   Fantastic news!!!   Gives hope to us all,
Nx


----------



## tony803 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi,
  Thank you all for your wishes and support in the past,
  Tony.


----------



## b&amp;l (Oct 8, 2009)

Great news  x


----------

